# Purdy vs Wooster...



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

For me, Wooster all the way. They seem to hold more paint, clean up VERY well, and, the finish is a little better than purdy. I also find the bristles are a bit stiffer than a purdy and they dont fray as fast... 

Whats your take?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Purdy, its cheaper here.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Purdy, its cheaper here.


Good work is priceless and buying a Wooster over a Purdy is worth it to me.

For me Purdy left a lot of brush lines. The Wooster seemed to feather the material better. 

About $12 for a 2 1/4" angle brush around here= worth it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I haven't tried a Wooster yet. Have some Purdys. But I use a lot of BM brushes. Don't use the tapered too often anymore. I like to cut with a 3" straight. Hold more paint and I can control the line better.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Wooster all the way, we even have the wooster discount outlet in wooster ohio, used to use purdy when they were owned by the davis brush co, purdy(sherwin williams) cannot replicate what Davis used to do with that brand. Beautifull ox hair brushes to die for!, lol what can i say, im a painter. :balloon:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I think Wooster is a better brush , especially the 3"...I do like Purdy, but has to be the thin handle vs. thick. Thick seems to soft to me as the op stated. Not sure if that's the XL model or not...


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Wooster are cheaper than Purdy here in my area. 

Personally, I don't see alot of difference between either. I use & like both.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I would agree that Wooster are better than Purdy's but I think better yet are Corona brushes. The only pain is they are no longer available in Ohio, I now have to order them out of Florida.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I like Shur-Line from Walmart. They rule.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Purdy- I buy them and let my painter who subs out to use me. Lol. Cheap ass


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

You like being used by your painter ? Kinky


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm gonna have to pick up a Wooster and try it out.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

ModernStyle said:


> You like being used by your painter ? Kinky


Yes I do.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Aslong as I never have to paint...ever... I will provide paintbrushes all day long. Yeah... I have a serious hate on for painting. I give props to all the painters out there.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

There are days that I like to paint and other days that I couldn't imagine being a painter!


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I have yet to find a day. Give me a Bosch tool or some tile and my wet saw... Happiness.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Proform Picasso has them both beaten. Best brushes I have used to date, and they are cheaper than both wooster and purdy. 

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Proform_Picasso_Brushes_s/329.htm


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

As I posted before once I like the wooster, there was a time when Purdy ruled but no more, they need to stiffen up and get the product right ,too bad the image was there. Be sure to get the extra firm not the ultra firm, stupid product names but ultra is soft and worthless for speed and accuracy and firm is stiffer. They also make a nice cage unlike the old style which busts when you try to take the wet roller sleeve off. It is a naughty conspiracy where the producer is using a cheaper low quality plastic and then putting on a fancy wood handle , relabeling it for various sellers but the same old snot. A rooster up here costs about 20 bucks dang american plot to destroy us. Could be worse ,,could be in the Arctic where milk is 20 bucks, before tax that is,,, another 3 bucks. get extra firm and wood handle whatever happened to that rubber handle ,,pure junk.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

I second the Picasso brushes


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Pete'sfeets said:


> A wooster up here costs about 20 bucks - dang american plot to destroy us.


Nah, wouldn't worry about that! We're too intent on doing that to ourselves...


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Its all in the painter and what he likes, my grandfather used to straight a topnotch mechanic should be able to cut with a wisk broom if needed...lol

I like Corona, Purdy, Wooster and EJ, all good. All around the same money if bought in quantity. Oh and we liked the rubber handle for exterior's..:whistling


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Really ? thought I was holding onto to a sex toy or something. I mean I like the bristle stiff an all but the handle I wanna know where it's been.


----------



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

*Purdy left me with Paint Lines*

I am going to try Wooster if they have them in California.


----------



## seanheil (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel really bad for Purdy and Wooster guys that aren't using Coronas. I first saw them years ago in Florida at some oddball paint store, but now virtually every BM dealer carries them, at least in the Midwest. Every painter I know anymore is completely hooked on their "Chinex" latex brushes. They make some awesome super expensive naturals also if you are serious about brushing oil. I'm telling you, buy a 3" Chinex for a little over $20 and you'll be all done with at least Wooster and Purdy. Never seen Picasso.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Ohio painter said:


> I would agree that Wooster are better than Purdy's but I think better yet are Corona brushes. The only pain is they are no longer available in Ohio, I now have to order them out of Florida.


Corona gets a big:thumbup:. Very easy to control. Great for trim and cutting in. Easy clean up. Wooster is also a good brush. Purdy's seem to get lazy....... After short use they start to lay down.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

wooster..they hold more paint. i use a 3" wooster angled brush for all my cuts and hand brushed trim work. The more time i can spend painting and the less time with my brush in my cut bucket..the happier i am.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I do find something very therapeutic about painting with a brush.


----------

